# Numbskull County Commissioners



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

There is a "Model Ordinance" about "permitted uses for animals" that was adopted by the BIG CITY of Albuquerque, N.M. some years ago.
So..._of course...._the City Fathers of the City of Gallup, NM figured that THEY should adopt it also...which they did.
....AND....not to be "left-behind" the County Commissioners of this County...._of course...._followed the LEAD of the City (County Seat) of Gallup, NM...AND _naturally...AUTOMATICALLY _adopted it also.
*Ha-Ha !!!
*Everyone ignores it..._including the "Enforcement People"....._because there is NO WAY that you can POLICE or LIMIT a COUNTY *FULL *of Farm Animals....._subject to a "BIG-CITY ORDINANCE"_ *!!!

WHAT a BUNCH of IDIOTS !!!
    

Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sometimes it makes me wonder if politicians are really that ignorant or just bored, bored when the do something like this.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Sometimes it makes me wonder if politicians are really that ignorant or just bored, bored when the do something like this.


They are just THAT _*IGNORANT*_* ! 
*(not _ALL_, of course.)
They are not, generally, WISE ENOUGH, nor _schooled enough_, to seriously analyze the future implications and results of their "*dictates*". NOR are they able to anticipate _accurately_ the public reaction to their misdeeds (whether it be law-avoidance or voter-revolt ). They _FEEL _that they _MUST _"do something"....so they continually "pass laws". Politics is a MESS because of this _natural INEPTITUDE _AND the "Do-Gooder" Philosophy.

There are very few "statesmen" OR "forward thinkers" amongst politicians.

just my 2 pesos worth. 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe the biggest problem with politicians is the lack of a term limit. Sure they have to run for re-election after their 4,6, or 8 year term or whatever is up. This has them looking into the interest of their major funding for their next election. Lord knows farmers are not rich people and this is why I believe the "CITY" rules end up in rural areas where they don't belong. 

What I really love is when someone that's lived in the city or the suburbs moves to the country and wants things changed to a way more like the city. 

"If you don't like the city and move to the country live with the decision you have made and don't try to force your city ways on the people of the country. The smells that you don't like are what feeds America and provides your kids with chicken nuggets."

These people that move in from somewhere else may have plenty of money to throw at one of these stale elected officials and that money forces the stale official to lean the way of the new comer which is most likely what a person living in the country doesn't want. 

Just look at the US Senate and look at the average term of most senators. Its sickening and the ones that have been there for more than 10 years are STALE and need to crap or get off the pot.

Sorry for my rant. I don't much care for Government telling me what I can and can't do with the land I paid for with my hard earned money.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Quote: "I believe the biggest problem with politicians is the lack of a term limit." Unquote.

*I disagree.
*IF we are _uncommonly FORTUNATE_ to get a "REAL THINKER" as a Politician (rare), I don't want to be _forced-by-law_ to replace him/her with another *numbskull* !
I also disagree with THIS "stereotype":
Quote: "Lord knows farmers are not rich people." Unquote.
THESE DAYS....MANY FARMERS _ARE_ Rich People. ( You NEED to be somewhat "rich" to just have the LAND ! )
Each Fall, I see *many, many *Wheat and Corn farmers headed to Phoenix in their Motorhomes to spend the Winter.

BUT....*I DO agree *with the REST of your self-described "rant". 
I recall MANY people from Big-Cities "Back-East" moving into Northern Colorado "farm-areas" in the 1970s and 1980s to get away from the "Big-City" and then becoming "Politically-Active" in proposing "Big-City Laws".
They _WRECKED_ the area...._in MY opinion.
_Sick-of-it....I moved.
 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd be willing to bet that most aspiring politicians are "Real Thinkers". If you looked through history at various politicians I'd bet the majority did their best thinking and best projects in their first few terms. Then the greed sets in and they look at being a senator as a day to day job instead of being an elected official to work for you and me doing a civic duty for their community or country.

Now back to rich or "so called rich" farmers. I wasn't saying all farmers are poor or rich. First off the majority of the land farms work on or with is leased year to year because most farmers aren't rich. Yes there are farms that have been passed down generation after generation, yes these farmers have a huge advantage over most but a large majority of farmers own some land and lease the other. My grand father owns 50 acres and leases another 40 or so. Then you get to equipment oh my have you ever priced a combine for cutting wheat or soybeans your talking hundreds of thousands of dollars. The corn farmers back home got around $7 a bushel of corn and averaged 100 bushels to every acre so $700 and acre on AVERAGE. Now to grow corn you have to fertilize, plow, plant, insecticide, herbicide and then hope for rain then harvest. each step require expensive equipment and fuel then there's the trucking fee to the mill or more money. So once you figure all that in they are probably only getting around $3 to $4 and acre. That's why the corn farmers are getting as many land leases as possible so they can actually make some money.

I think a vast majority of farmers are CREDIT RICH like most Americans these days, and the ways of the past are gone and that's why so many farms are for sell because they can't afford it because of the infrastructure.

Ever read any of Joel Salatins work? If not check out his book "You Can Farm" or Pastured Poultry Profits" they are a good read. It opens your eyes to what is truly going on in farming these days in our country.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I have NO PROBLEM with "Agreeing to Disagree" with you.
"Independent Thinking" is a worthwhile endeavor....._if _YOU are "thinking" and NOT just "parroting".
Keep on Thinking.
BEST Regards ! 
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *Joel Salatin is NOT all that he is "cracked-up" to be. Yes. he has _some_ good ideas....but certainly some that aren't so good also.


----------

